# Incra track/Featherboard tip



## LonePalm (Nov 12, 2007)

I recently bought some Incra T-Track (to make a taller fence) and two Rockler fence featherboards. The t-slot bolts that come with the featherboards have too large a head for the Incra track. Standard 5/16-18 hex bolts that fit the Rockler knobs have heads that are too large for the Incra track. The solution is toilet flange bolts. The 5/16-18 size at my local Fleet Farm fit the knobs but also have trim heads that fit the Incra track perfectly. Total cost about $6 or so. I got the ones without the snap-off feature and will cut the length if necessary.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way to beat the high price of toilet flange bolts or tee bolts ,etc.

Take a carr.bolt grind the head off the just a little bit...

And you will have it done for about 10 cents each or less.

========


----------



## LonePalm (Nov 12, 2007)

And I thought I was smart. I actually wanted to avoid grinding hex bolts, if possible. Never thought carriage bolts. Good idea.


----------

